# Lengthy Incubation ...it's a go!



## N2TORTS (Jul 30, 2015)

Can you say .....Hu ..Hu ..Hypoooo!....
They do tend to have a longer incubation times than the Cherryheads we produce here at the Cove'....But this little one just started pip'n last night and cracking^v^v^ this morning - Laid on February 3rd 2015......Count it folks -175 days! Not the longest I have experienced with this species but nonetheless a very lengthy incubation/ hatch time ...
Stay tuned.....


----------



## wellington (Jul 30, 2015)

That was such a small tease. We can't even see an itty bit of him/her. Okay, I will wait for the update


----------



## N2TORTS (Jul 31, 2015)

Ok....Barb and the rest of the gang .....I'm on my way ....BOO!


----------



## tortadise (Jul 31, 2015)

Awesome, they take even longer when left in the ground too. Have you ever tried that JD? Had a nice couple hatch out few weeks ago from the ground that were laid in November of last year. Perfect little reds too.


----------



## Onidara (Jul 31, 2015)

Oh wow Jeff I'm loving the colors on that one.


----------



## N2TORTS (Jul 31, 2015)

tortadise said:


> Awesome, they take even longer when left in the ground too. Have you ever tried that JD? Had a nice couple hatch out few weeks ago from the ground that were laid in November of last year. Perfect little reds too.


Hola Kelly ...not too much in ground success rate for me...as I usually catch them in the act - either surveillance camera or in person. From where I live, the ground has too many variable in temps and the dirt is hard as heck ( clay ) ... Why their has been about 10 yards of organic soli imported into the back yard for them to nest and keep things green. I have had the opportunity one day to find a little critter cruising around .... it happened from a nest I missed ...but it's very rare. Plus the fact the hypo's are just too darn rare too take chances and try experiments and you'd will be hip to this ..I have been keeping some very interesting records for the most part too say the least....


----------



## N2TORTS (Jul 31, 2015)

Onidara said:


> Oh wow Jeff I'm loving the colors on that one.


Yea Buddy ..... 
You already own some of the best .......


----------

